# tool talk



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

:donatello:thanking of buying my own gang box for my tools. 24x48 , Lowe's and home depo brands start at 250. looked on Craig's list, found two different ones for 200. my pickup looks like a hilt dwelt commercial. to day i did wood backing , rocked, corner bead , zip bead , tape and float, and ran one room of ceiling grid.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

just a bit of advice, if you run a bazooka a lot, you'll want a 60" box..you have to run the tube diag. in a 48" box which will work, but care has to be taken. a lot easier in a 60" box though

I have one because I do a lot of commercial and hate taking stuff back and forth daily. docks help too if you keep it full


----------

